# Shameless plug?



## twalbaum (Oct 9, 2011)

For those of you that use Apex launcher, I submitted a suggestion for a feature that I've been looking for for a long time and I think a lot of people would benefit from it, as it has a very practical purpose. I first noticed it when I updated my old Droid X to GB ages ago and I thought it was a great idea. So give me some votes, please!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

No details on the suggestion?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Ummmmm......... What is the feature you suggested & where are you wanting people to vote.

Also, wrong sub-forum...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Great post. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/eOdwj.gif


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------

